# Mazda 3 Sq by Sq Team Mexico



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Good afternoon, I present the project in which my friend Hal Martinez ("XTR Sound") have worked, the car is a Mazda 3 hatchback 2008, SQ am a member of Team Mexico and I hope to participate in upcoming competitions, the installation was made ​​thinking on functionality as it is a car for everyday use, the results were very good, then describe the system:

H.U. DRZ9255
TW. DLS Iridium
M.R. CDT ES400
M.B. CDT ES06 +
S.W. IDQ10v1
Amp. Tw. Lunar HC12.5x2
Amp. M.R. Lunar HC12.5x2
Amp. M.B. Lunar HC25x2
Amp. S.W. Lunar HC25x2
Current block and land Audison 4 way conection
Main fuse. - Kicker ANL
wiring:
main power gauge Kicker "0"
speaker wire. - Crestron lime 10 and 12
B-Quiet Extreme, doors, trunk and sub ​​drawer.
Installer: Hal Martinez


















































































Sorry for my english


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

part 3


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

part 4


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

part 5


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

part 6


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

part 7


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

quietfly said:


> looks good!


thanks, i post more pics


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

What is your low pass filter on the ES-06+ drivers?


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

trumpet said:


> What is your low pass filter on the ES-06+ drivers?


it`s on the 50 hz


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Those RCA's look great and i'm jealous of that 9255

What's your thoughts on B-Quiet? would you buy it again?


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

stockley.rod said:


> Those RCA's look great and i'm jealous of that 9255
> 
> What's your thoughts on B-Quiet? would you buy it again?


they're sexy HU and RCA :laugh:

b quiet material left me very satisfied with the results, of course I would use again.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

hiramgarza said:


> it`s on the 50 hz


I'll rephrase the question. What crossover settings are you using on the ES-06+? I'm asking because I just bought a pair of these. Thanks.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I ran Lunar amps for years! Nice choice! Looks really good, nice work!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice... Good Luck at the shows


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

trumpet said:


> I'll rephrase the question. What crossover settings are you using on the ES-06+? I'm asking because I just bought a pair of these. Thanks.


Sorry the LP is 250 and the HP is 50 Hz with slope -12 db


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## LunarDD (May 17, 2009)

Those amps look brand new, im likeing that install


----------



## stockley1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

When installing the headunit, I assume you lost the use of the factory display that showed temperature. Do you know of a way to have this work with an aftermarket HU? [I only want to show the temperature, obviously nothing else will show up]


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Nexts changes on my system:
1.- 3 way Illusion Audio Carbon Series Tw+C4+C6 
2.- HU. Cdx-C90 with XA-D211 Optic Fiber Adapter
3.- Audison BitOne

Soon more photographs


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

IN!!!

Tienen mi atencion.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

sydmonster said:


> IN!!!
> 
> Tienen mi atencion.


Some news!!!


























Waiting for 3 way illusion audio set carbon series may be in sunday arrived !!!!


----------



## mojozoom (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

mojozoom said:


> Nice work!


finally got my speakers I feel like a child with a new toy

a few pictures:


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking great!!


Big up for the Bitburger beer!!

Bitte ein Bit... :beerchug:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!! 

Que cosas tan linda!!

SONY H/U FTW!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Mazda 3 Sq by Sq Team Mexico Ilusion Audio*



sydmonster said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Que cosas tan linda!!
> 
> SONY H/U FTW!


Asi es el C90 es una HU muy sexy, saludos.!!!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

So how does that Illusion Audio 3 way setup sound? I have the C8s and just ordered the C4s to go 3 way.


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hay que escuchar esas Illusion Hiram !
Se ve que piden una sesión de esucha con carne asada y cervezas !!!!

Saludos!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking GREAT!!!!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Algunos nuevos juguetes para el mazda 3 Sq Zapco Z150.6 y Zapco Z1kwd y algunos IDQ12V2D4 hechos especialmente para el SQ Team Mexico


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Really nice work,and nice clean looking facility!.keep up the good work!how do the lunar amps sound?


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Their sound is truly natural and transparent, very good amplifiers, soon for sale.....





jpeezy said:


> Really nice work,and nice clean looking facility!.keep up the good work!how do the lunar amps sound?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where in Mexico you guys at ? I have family in mazatlan right!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Where in Mexico you guys at ? I have family in mazatlan right!


Hi i live in Monterrey Nuevo Leon!!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn sounds far away !


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Damn sounds far away !


aprox 10 hours jejeje


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's way the hell away from right now


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

Now the Illusion C8 in doors.............next mod zapco z amps and idq subs!!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

oh yes.... lovely install!! OEM like execution.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

looks nice, I love the c8's in the door. I did a 2 way carbon c8's in the door on a build. I will be doing the same setup and adding the c4 to the kick panels on my challenger.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

What was the reason of changing out the Lunar amplifier for the Zapco amps?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Some wonderful work that I'm being shown with the use of Illusion Audio components. Keep up the great work and please shower us with more detailed photos both of equipment and the install..


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

PUREAUDIO said:


> What was the reason of changing out the Lunar amplifier for the Zapco amps?


I need more power 

Now the lunar audio amplifer are on sale, price inbox lol


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

hiramgarza said:


> I need more power
> 
> Now the lunar audio amplifer are on sale, price inbox lol


Sorry to hear that but at least you went with something else top notch. Good luck, still going to sound amazing.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can´t wait to hear this Mazda 3 SQ Team México with these gorgeous Zapco gear.
Enough power....? Mmmmhh, if not we can do something more Hiram :laugh:


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

By the way, the 4 Lunars amplifiers are in mint conditions and with some bridge cover caps!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

The new install of my mazda 3 sq are ready:


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. Nice fit/finish

I thought I saw a bit one...How did you mount the controller? I still can't decide where/what I want to do with mine.

Still have any of those Audison distros laying around you want to sell?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic looking install! Wonderful choice of gear..


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

MUGWUMP said:


> Very nice. Nice fit/finish
> 
> I thought I saw a bit one...How did you mount the controller? I still can't decide where/what I want to do with mine.
> 
> Still have any of those Audison distros laying around you want to sell?


thanks, I got it audison fuse holder through sound innovations, greetings


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Fantastic looking install! Wonderful choice of gear..


thanks!!!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

hiram what is the name of the fan controller you are using? got a link for it?


----------



## jrplz (Jul 13, 2008)

hiramgarza said:


>


Nice work ! thank you for sharing


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Very Nice. Love the white leds. If I had to nitpick I would have said paint those mdf rings in your doors from the first picture set....the water in your doors will turn them into sponges but I guess you can get away with it in Mexico.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Very Nice. Love the white leds. If I had to nitpick I would have said paint those mdf rings in your doors from the first picture set....the water in your doors will turn them into sponges but I guess you can get away with it in Mexico.


That´s right. I will harass Hiram until it installed aluminium rings


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Mmmmmmm front bass.. Love it


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome install. Is your battery vented somehow? If not are the terminals designed not to corrode?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I love this install


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Love this install


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

win1 said:


> Love this install


New changes made in 2015 , was included Carrozzeria the ODR RS- D7X , AVX- P8DVD screen, Illusion Audio subwoofers C10XL and soon the C4CX be installed on pillars , greetings from Mexico


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, MONEY!! Someone robbed a Zapco truck!! Awesome.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Martin1430 (Jan 31, 2015)

Subbed


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Badass man ! Zapco goodness for maximum win. The carbon subs are sick


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang, this so makes me want to keep my (2) Zapco amps that I have up for sale.


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

One pic with the truck all ready ended!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

In college station Money Round!


----------



## hiramgarza (Jul 19, 2010)

My next project Mazda 6 V6 in 2 weeks starts the project (Illusion Audio & Zapco)


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy crap. You have the front sub and the rear ones?


----------



## Tim209 (Mar 29, 2021)

hiramgarza said:


>


Do you get a lot of rattle outside with woofers intact spot


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

somehow i dont think he is here bro, pretty darn old post


----------

